# Boxcar length



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I am running out of room with my HO table and am considering getting an N scale set.

Could someone use a tape measure or ruler to measure the length of an N scale boxcar and post what you get? Do not include the coupling in the measurement. Thank you.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it depends on the length of the boxcar itself, 40 ft, 50 ft, etc
and is usually measured to the contact areas on the coupler, but nominally 1/160 th


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

wvgca said:


> it depends on the length of the boxcar itself, 40 ft, 50 ft, etc
> and is usually measured to the contact areas on the coupler, but nominally 1/160 th



So a forty foot boxcar will be three inches long in N scale?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yup..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Vincent said:


> So a forty foot boxcar will be three inches long in N scale?


Funny how those scale measurements work out, isn't it?


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I have some wind-up plastic trains that I had bought over the years for Christmas. I use a few for displays on my HO lay-out. It dawned on me to measure the cars, and they are 2 inches long. Since N scale is 50% bigger, I can handle the size. I intend to add at least one N scale train to my lay-out.


----------

